# P.Ornata Male or female?



## chili2123 (Jun 21, 2013)

hi guys here i have a P.Ornata that i bought from my local petshop yesterday which cost £65 but i got her for a great deal which is half of that price instead of only £30 :2thumb: problem is its unsexed but the guy told me its most likely a female as the pidepalps are not that big :?: as i always wanted one of these so i bought her/him anyway. so question is if is it a he or a she? any advice and help would be really grateful thanks :no1:

pic1









pic2


----------



## AilsaM (May 18, 2011)

Well you've a 50% chance it's male & a 50% chance it's female, you cannot tell from looking at the spider, you'll need to wait till it moults to 100% determine the sex.

Lovely spider by the way.


----------



## EddieWood (Jun 20, 2013)

A picture of the underside would help in determining the sex but the most accurate way is to wait for a molt

Just a question - Are you aware of the potency of the venom in poecilotheria? And how quick they are? Just wanted to make sure youre aware of that, otherwise beautiful tarantula!


----------



## spidersteve (Jan 25, 2010)

post a picture of the ventral side of the spider, Can't really tell from this!


----------



## Mitch636 (Mar 26, 2013)

Big ol' Pokie for £30!


----------



## chili2123 (Jun 21, 2013)

AilsaM said:


> Well you've a 50% chance it's male & a 50% chance it's female, you cannot tell from looking at the spider, you'll need to wait till it moults to 100% determine the sex.
> 
> Lovely spider by the way.


very true also some people have said it looks like a male while some said it looks like a female. then again like you said cant really tell from just looking at the spider and thank you : victory:


----------



## AilsaM (May 18, 2011)

chili2123 said:


> very true also some people have said it looks like a male while some said it looks like a female. then again like you said cant really tell from just looking at the spider and thank you : victory:


Well on this, I was told by some people that my G pulchra was male, apparently it looked male because of the body shape and legs etc etc, the spider moulted and was in actual fact female.

So in my opinion, you can't tell by looking at a picture of the spider, maybe more experienced keepers can tell by looking at a picture of the underside but this is still not 100% accurate.


----------



## garlicpickle (Jan 16, 2009)

get a clear pic of the underneath, if it's a female it's got a lot of growing to do yet, they can top 9" legspan!


----------



## chili2123 (Jun 21, 2013)

EddieWood said:


> A picture of the underside would help in determining the sex but the most accurate way is to wait for a molt
> 
> Just a question - Are you aware of the potency of the venom in poecilotheria? And how quick they are? Just wanted to make sure youre aware of that, otherwise beautiful tarantula!


alright i will take a picture of her underside in a bit and yes im aware of that i had some research done and they are indeed but other than that their beautiful


----------



## pcharlton (Mar 23, 2012)

id gess female the dorsal markings tend to different between males and females. The inside patterning on the folio is darker on a male. Unless its a bit on the small side yet


----------



## chili2123 (Jun 21, 2013)

here it is


----------



## sn8ks4life (Jul 27, 2011)

pcharlton said:


> id gess female the dorsal markings tend to different between males and females. The inside patterning on the folio is darker on a male. Unless its a bit on the small side yet


they look exactly the same until the maturing molt, so no you can't tell like that:/ plus no one should listen to you anyway, didnt even know what the emobli looked like :lol2:




chili2123 said:


> here it is
> 
> [URL=http://i1297.photobucket.com/albums/ag29/lividum201/936443_217473315067889_1114522666_n_zps02c7e990.jpg]image[/URL]]image[/URL]
> 
> [URL=http://i1297.photobucket.com/albums/ag29/lividum201/1005897_217473368401217_1559846774_n_zps9c750e0c.jpg]image[/URL]]image[/URL]


my best guess would be female, but its still only small so don't guarantee anything till a molt, my 7" ornata has extremely long legs and a minute abdomen so im almost certain its a male, especially compared to your ornata in the pic, but im not placing my bets till it molts lol, i do reckon your's will turn out female thou, i would advise not to hold the pot while the lid is of thou:/ lol.... lovely T poecis are the way forward banging price too, nice pic up bud: victory:


----------



## chili2123 (Jun 21, 2013)

sn8ks4life said:


> they look exactly the same until the maturing molt, so no you can't tell like that:/ plus no one should listen to you anyway, didnt even know what the emobli looked like :lol2:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



i hope mines a female lol and can you upload a picture of your p.ornata? 7'' is a good size and i think my one is about 5-6inch when spread out or probably more heres a pic of it







and yeah molt is 100% way of sexing it. dont worry the lid was not off the whole time lol, it was a really good price:2thumb: i guess coming 20minutes left before the shops closed was the best idea lol and thank you dude :2thumb:


----------



## sn8ks4life (Jul 27, 2011)

yea bargain well worth leaving it till later by the looks of it lol.... ill try find a pic, it will be a few months old but it hasn't molted since...

here we go


----------



## pcharlton (Mar 23, 2012)

Ailsam how many pokies have you kept


----------



## spidersteve (Jan 25, 2010)

*P ornata visual sexing*

Sexing a P ornata from the dorsal pattern on the abdomen is just speculation for the most part...I had a juvie that "looked" male using this dubious method and she dropped her first sac last summer and is in with another male as I type! There is only really one way to ID a gender of a spider accurately and that is with a magnifying lens or a microscope looking for the spermathecae. End of!


----------



## AilsaM (May 18, 2011)

pcharlton said:


> Ailsam how many pokies have you kept


Non yet, why? Exactly what does that have to do with the 2 comments I made below, which I do believe were directed at the OP! :Na_Na_Na_Na:




AilsaM said:


> Well on this, I was told by some people that my G pulchra was male, apparently it looked male because of the body shape and legs etc etc, the spider moulted and was in actual fact female.
> 
> So in my opinion, you can't tell by looking at a picture of the spider, maybe more experienced keepers can tell by looking at a picture of the underside but this is still not 100% accurate.





AilsaM said:


> Well you've a 50% chance it's male & a 50% chance it's female, you cannot tell from looking at the spider, you'll need to wait till it moults to 100% determine the sex.
> 
> Lovely spider by the way.


----------



## Diabolic Al (Mar 12, 2010)

Ventrally i would say it looks female but this is no guarantee. Nice looking specimen though! : victory:


----------



## chili2123 (Jun 21, 2013)

garlicpickle said:


> get a clear pic of the underneath, if it's a female it's got a lot of growing to do yet, they can top 9" legspan!


yup you can see the pic on top ^
i know!! :mf_dribble: and hopefully its a female


----------



## chili2123 (Jun 21, 2013)

AilsaM said:


> Well on this, I was told by some people that my G pulchra was male, apparently it looked male because of the body shape and legs etc etc, the spider moulted and was in actual fact female.
> 
> So in my opinion, you can't tell by looking at a picture of the spider, maybe more experienced keepers can tell by looking at a picture of the underside but this is still not 100% accurate.


g pulchra are beautiful lovely t's :mf_dribble: yes its beacause of its appearance but hey that blow their socks off since its an actual female 

just got to wait for mines to molt i guess


----------



## chili2123 (Jun 21, 2013)

Diabolic Al said:


> Ventrally i would say it looks female but this is no guarantee. Nice looking specimen though! : victory:


i hope it is lol and thanks :2thumb:


----------



## sn8ks4life (Jul 27, 2011)

pcharlton said:


> You can somethimes tell before the maturing moult. :censor::censor: I cant wait until i bump into you muppit end of


hahahahahaha I'm working kempton if you'll be there 

Op again lovely specimen, fingers crossed for the result you want


----------



## simon goldsborough (Sep 10, 2009)

female , all T's can be sex ventrally


----------



## sn8ks4life (Jul 27, 2011)

simon goldsborough said:


> female , all T's can be sex ventrally


its extremely hard to sex poecies ventrally 100% though, of all the species these are the hardest..


----------



## chili2123 (Jun 21, 2013)

Op again lovely specimen said:


> thanks dude : victory:


----------



## chili2123 (Jun 21, 2013)

sn8ks4life said:


> hahahahahaha I'm working kempton if you'll be there
> 
> Op again lovely specimen, fingers crossed for the result you want


thanks dude : victory:


----------



## corny girl (Aug 30, 2009)

Lovely looking Pokie, one i haven't kept :whistling2:. Hope it is female for you & what a great price if it is :2thumb:.


----------



## gambitgareth (Sep 18, 2011)

100% female


----------



## AilsaM (May 18, 2011)

sn8ks4life said:


> hahahahahaha I'm working kempton if you'll be there


Wish I could like this post more than once


----------



## F4LL3N4NG3L (May 4, 2013)

*...*

Looks female to me too


----------



## Lopez (Dec 13, 2011)

sn8ks4life said:


> they look exactly the same until the maturing molt, so no you can't tell like that:/ plus no one should listen to you anyway, didnt even know what the emobli looked like :lol2:


Male and female ornata don't look exactly the same until the maturing moult - certainly not in my experience. The same goes for quite a few Poecilotheria.


----------



## pcharlton (Mar 23, 2012)

Lopez said:


> Male and female ornata don't look exactly the same until the maturing moult - certainly not in my experience. The same goes for quite a few Poecilotheria.


Thank you just what i was saying :no1:


----------



## Gar Rees (Oct 27, 2007)

simon goldsborough said:


> female , all T's can be sex ventrally



Good to see you back on the scene Simon. 

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## sn8ks4life (Jul 27, 2011)

Lopez said:


> Male and female ornata don't look exactly the same until the maturing moult - certainly not in my experience. The same goes for quite a few Poecilotheria.


do you mind expanding on this please? i'd like to know how to tell the difference just by looking at them because as far as i can tell they look the same :lol2: this is a honest question not a bitchy reply lol


----------



## F4LL3N4NG3L (May 4, 2013)

sn8ks4life said:


> do you mind expanding on this please? i'd like to know how to tell the difference just by looking at them because as far as i can tell they look the same :lol2: this is a honest question not a bitchy reply lol


There is a very interesting old thread posted on arachnoboards by Stefan Phalagorn that shows the sexual diamorphism of juvenile Poecilotheria ornata in particular... this thread details a large juvenile gynandromorph ornata, so you get to see the diamorphism side by side on the same spider 

The thread can be found here...

Poecilotheria ornata (gynandromoph)


----------



## sn8ks4life (Jul 27, 2011)

F4LL3N4NG3L said:


> There is a very interesting old thread posted on arachnoboards by Stefan Phalagorn that shows the sexual diamorphism of juvenile Poecilotheria ornata in particular... this thread details a large juvenile gynandromorph ornata, so you get to see the diamorphism side by side on the same spider
> 
> The thread can be found here...
> 
> Poecilotheria ornata (gynandromoph)


Nice one cheers fella, never any harm in learning something new aye


----------



## F4LL3N4NG3L (May 4, 2013)

*...*

No problem at all 

Definitely nothing wrong with learning something new... the day we say we have stopped learning is the day we have become ignorant... there's always something to learn, even for the most experienced hobbyists


----------



## pcharlton (Mar 23, 2012)

Nice link cheers


----------



## chili2123 (Jun 21, 2013)

hopefully its a she guys :razz: 
here she/he is btw for an update:flrt:


----------

